# Apprenticeship Questions



## eatyrvegs (Sep 11, 2002)

How much prior restraunt experience does one need to have to be accepted into an apprenticeship program? Also, does anyone know of any apprenticeship programs in the Los Angeles/San Fernando Valley area? I know there's a ACF chapter in orange County, but I am looking for something more LA-ish.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

If you haven't taken a peek yet look here for California apprenticeships (assuming you mean ACF). It seems to me like the closest one to you is in Costa Mesa. Also you can look into LA Trade Tech. As far as experience goes: I believe you don't _need_ any at all but it's strongly suggested you get some work in. If to do nothing else but to see if this is what you truly want to do.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Also check out what vzank posted here. If this is near you it may be the way to go.


----------



## vzank (Oct 6, 2002)

If you are in the San Fernando Valley there is one chapter in Burbank.


----------

